# River is going back UP!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw the forecast for Cincinnati, up to 37 ft. That is not figuring in rain on and off for the next couple of weeks. Odds are it will be back to 40 ft or more again. So forget the river till mid April.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

You are passing up a lot of good fishing, you don't have to be in a boat to catch them.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

cadyshac said:


> You are passing up a lot of good fishing, you don't have to be in a boat to catch them.


I do not fish in the river when it gets up into the 35 foot range or higher. I will be checking out local lakes if it ever gets warm.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

My play time has been short and the Mighty O has been torn up when I have had time so I have been playing in a small local river. Muskie are the big ones there and I finally managed to beach one yesterday. A pretty 41 incher. I might be spoiled, that was fun on my less than Muskie sized rod and line.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Here we go again flood warnings posted already before system even arrives, up to 3 inches of rain possible. While it is frustrating now,it is likely to effect the spawn of several species in the times to come.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

typical Ohio weather pattern 2 nice days then the queen of the gulf spreads her hairy crotch and floods us !


----------

